

Disinfectants 'train' superbugs to resist antibiotics - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8427399.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
It's interesting to see the "popular press" (or at least the BBC) reporting on
something that every person who believes in evolution should know without
thinking. Surely it's obvious that drugs, disinfectants and anti-bacterials
will, over time, cause to arise bacteria that are resistant to them? Well,
apparently not.

I've had this debate many times over. Here is some evidence to use, and I'm
submitting it in case some of you here have also had this discussion.

